# [Spoilers] Breaking Bad - Last Episode



## Jade (Sep 29, 2013)

How'd you all like the last episode? I think it was better than expected! Sad to see the show over


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2013)

Ahh yeah. I can get behind this. Sad to see it go. Was a great series and story.



Spoiler



Happy to see Jesse live and escape.


----------



## jarland (Sep 29, 2013)

Glad some show gets an ending people like. I'm still bitter over Dexter.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 29, 2013)

Where can I watch this?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 30, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Where can I watch this?


On Netflix, or TV, or Internet.  

But in all seriousness, that TV show.  I haven't watched a single episode of it but I feel like I should (especially with all these people who are telling me it's amazing).


----------



## Jade (Sep 30, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> On Netflix, or TV, or Internet.
> 
> But in all seriousness, that TV show.  I haven't watched a single episode of it but I feel like I should (especially with all these people who are telling me it's amazing).


Watch it, I bet you'll get hooked off the first few episodes of season 1


----------



## jcaleb (Sep 30, 2013)

I like Gustavo alot


----------



## willie (Sep 30, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> On Netflix, or TV, or Internet.
> 
> But in all seriousness, that TV show.  I haven't watched a single episode of it but I feel like I should (especially with all these people who are telling me it's amazing).


I've seen some episodes.  It's pretty good, sort of like Babylon 5 but about drug dealers.  No space battles though.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Sep 30, 2013)

Just watched it and it was awesome!

Badass automatic M60 Walter has built up in the desert.

Sad to see Breaking Bad going. Thanks good I have all episodes to watch over and over.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Sep 30, 2013)

I enjoyed it. It is sad to know that there will be no more episodes tho.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 30, 2013)

I would rather see a spin-off about Jesse than Saul but I'll probably still watch it.


----------



## Kakashi (Sep 30, 2013)

Gahhh I wanted Jesse to suffer more. He was crying the last two episodes non stop... and it's partially this own fault. Walter = The new A-Team with the way he built that contraption.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 30, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Where can I watch this?


I mean the last episode lol


----------



## MannDude (Sep 30, 2013)

Kakashi said:


> Gahhh I wanted Jesse to suffer more. He was crying the last two episodes non stop... and it's partially this own fault. Walter = The new A-Team with the way he built that contraption.


When I saw him in the desert testing out that contraption and later telling Skylar where Hank and Gomez were buried, I suspected that he'd be waiting for the DEA to come out there and find them. I thought he was going to use it on them, haha.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 30, 2013)

Just finished watching it on AMC's website using my Comcast login credentials - worked well but too many ads LOL.

Not much of a closure


----------



## Jade (Sep 30, 2013)

The ending obviously tells that Jesse will be going "fast" for his next movie "Need for Speed" by the way he was driving out of that place XD


----------



## shovenose (Sep 30, 2013)

Jade said:


> The ending obviously tells that Jesse will be going "fast" for his next movie "Need for Speed" by the way he was driving out of that place XD


And the ad about NFS right in there too.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Oct 2, 2013)

Farewell Breaking Bad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beM28FLdAzk


----------

